# Police Scam at Croatian / Slovenian Border



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

We have made three border crossings with Croatia in the last month with no problems but these were on major roads. Travelling on a minor road from Karlovac to Novo Mesto on the 6/105 we were subject to a scam by the police at Jurovski Brod. There is no question in my mind that this is deliberate.

There are two booths in line with barriers. The first one is down and you show your passport and they say yes that's fine and you can go. The second barrier is up and the glass is smoked so you can’t see anyone inside. 

Travelling as a convoy of two, the van in front went through and pulled over 20 yds on to wait for me 

The catch is that the first booth is Customs and the second is Police. Neither is marked and you are expected to stop at both. Result 500 Khuna (£55) fine in cash for failing to stop. 

Very clever. You can't argue with the large police woman, hard as nails, and would be in their Olympic weight lifting team except she probably would fail the sex test. Her junior was highly embarrassed as he knew it was a genuine mistake.

They have a convenient manned exchange point next door for those who have used up all their Khuna before they leave. The Cashier didn’t answer when asked how often this happens! 

I was in the lead at the Slovenian entry point over the river. I was told that my passport was OK and I was “Free to leave”. Jokingly I asked if there was anywhere else I had to show it before I could do so as we had just been fined. A big grin came over her face and she said, yes that booth there. This was 3 yds in front and again smoked and unmarked with not barrier or stop sign. I would have taken “free to leave" literally.

This is a warning to others and not a complaint as corruption and scams are everywhere. Both are lovely counties and I would recommend them to anyone. Just take care at the crossings especially on back roads.

Happy Wanderings


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for that warning, we are heading that way in September.

Regards


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Don't forget you need a vignette for Slovenia if UNDER 3500Kg. We were lucky as we were 4000Kg but travelling companion was fined 150euros.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

charlieivan said:


> Don't forget you need a vignette for Slovenia if UNDER 3500Kg. We were lucky as we were 4000Kg but travelling companion was fined 150euros.


So what did you need - some equivalent of an Austrian 'GO' box?

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats a Disgrace. You should write to their tourist office or some offical body and point them at this thread which is very well indexed in google. 

This sort of crap should not happen in Europe anymore. I would have refused to pay.

We are heading that way in a few weeks so thanks for the heads up.

As I understand it you don't need a Vignette for Slovenia if your not using the Motorways. We are heading for Lake Bled and the Triglav National park and are just under 3500KG. We will be entering from Austria and according to the offical website you don't need to buy a toll if you exit the motorway at the first exit in Slovenia which is convenient for Bled anyway. Maybe thats a scam an all!! 

We were then just going to do the park and head through the hills and down to Venice.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

They only trick the ones that look gormless.

It will cost Barry a fortune. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> They only trick the ones that look gormless.
> 
> It will cost Barry a fortune. :roll:


At least I dont lie about my age!!!! 42! AaaaaHAAAAAAAAA! should be a 1 in there somewhere!


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Ask for a stamped and signed receipt.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> charlieivan said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget you need a vignette for Slovenia if UNDER 3500Kg. We were lucky as we were 4000Kg but travelling companion was fined 150euros.
> ...


Over 3500Kg do not require anything. If using motorways with tolls these are paid as and when. We were mystified by their system but were given explanation and a leaflet as we thought it would be the other way round and OVER 3500Kg should have vignette. Annoying thing about the fine - we were less than 1Km from border on way back into Italy.


----------

